# Tricolors, Splashed, Recessive Red and carriers available



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Tricolors, Splashed, Recessive Red and carriers available:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/abga ... lable.html


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Roland, You had mice from me in april (creams I think) wish you had brought me some of the tricolours they are stunning!. If you come to England again I want some of them. If you were in the English mouse fancy you would be a serious competitor. First class condition.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

gorgeous!

great mice again Roland.

if you are ever in England, i want some merles from you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It is so good to see such nice tricolors in somebody else's mousery! They are quite fine.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Hi Roland, You had mice from me in april (creams I think) wish you had brought me some of the tricolours they are stunning!. If you come to England again I want some of them. If you were in the English mouse fancy you would be a serious competitor. First class condition.


Hi,

your creams do very well here and a lot of the "british" genes from your, Sarah Y's and Heather's mice are shared well in my lines. Thank you again and it was fun to meet you!
I will not bring mice to UK myself, because it is forbitten to take them over the border without a huge amount of paperwork and health certificates and so on and on. I know that some people bring back rodents in their cars on ferries. But honestly, it will be much more fun for a bristish person to stay in a british jail







, if one gets caught, than it would be for me.
I do not think Germans have as much fun as Brits in a british prison.









Everybody is invited to pick up mice from my mousery here at my door, but I avoid smuggling mice over borders for others.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I was hoping you were an international mouse smuggler!. Oh Im sure its a lot of laughs in prison if you are English!. Especially if you tell the other prisoners you are in jail for smuggling mice!!.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think even the PO's would laugh at that! lol


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Oh Im sure its a lot of laughs in prison if you are English!. Especially if you tell the other prisoners you are in jail for smuggling mice!!.


Ok, I will think about it now, although I am not English, but I am always happy to get extreme experiences...


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant answer Roland! See you in prison mate. Maybe they will let us keep mice in our cell!.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ummm... no. :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Ummm... no. :lol:


Have you not seen the green mile Willow? I reckon they would when I tell em we will win best in show if they let us out!....cmon you know they would they have priorities Il tell em we can win with Rolands tris that should do it.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha!!

When my Dad worked at Moorland in Doncaster, there was a old guy there who had served a loooong sentance and had a duck he had raised from an egg (Lots of farmland around Moorland), when it was time for him to be released the prison wouldn't let him take the duck because it was 'prison property'... but my Dad fought for him, and the guy got to take the duck!!

Maybe if I talk nice with my Dad he could arrange it for you two to keep some mice *laughs*


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Can you ship mice from Germany to England?

I know it would cost a bomb. I heard that it might not be very good for the meeses, but I'm curious. I _love_ the tris/merles.

But I'm not setting up seriously for another two years yet :lol:. I'll have to start saving now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm smiling imagining some security guard looking at one of those x-ray body scanners and seeing little tiny skeletons from inside hidden pockets on Roland's or Seawatch's bods! LMAO!!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

LMAO! No, you want to take me. We can hide mouse compartments on the wheelchair


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The ferries seem to be the easiest way to bring mice to England without a lot of bureaucracy, but tell me a single good reason why "I" should do it ??? If you visit me at my home, we could discuss about journeys and borders, and don't be afraid, it is not the first choice to hide mice in body cavities, although it could be exciting to make preparations for this, depends very much on the person who wants to try it.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

lmao. I'm trying to convince my other half we should go on holiday to Germany next year right now XD.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Kage Davies said:


> lmao. I'm trying to convince my other half we should go on holiday to Germany next year right now XD.


You are welcome, there is enough room in my house for you and your other half to stay over night, and german wine and breakfast are quite good.

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

That's really nice o.o. I have mobility issues though, I can't stay most places. Thanks though . I really would like to talk to you seriously about getting some mice when I set up stud properly though ^^. And my family has connections to Germany, my step mother says its a lovely place to live.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Kage Davies said:


> That's really nice o.o. I have mobility issues though, I can't stay most places. Thanks though .


That is not a problem at all, but a motivation! 
We have been able to get 33 people out of the Chile's underground, so we will be able to have a good time together in Germany, it does not matter at all what or how severe your disability is. Take this as a promiss.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol: Now you have me intregued. I have to wait till I finish my studies though. I just don't have the time or space to do such beauties justice until I move out. Darn University :roll:. No dog and an ongoing mouse limit.

I will seriously consider it though. If we come there I could organise to bring with me if there was anything you needed. But like I said, its a long time yet . I'm gonna be stalking your photos and drooling.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

! Meeeces in body cavities!!! Big yeeek! *.*


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Kage Davies said:


> :lol: Now you have me intregued. I have to wait till I finish my studies though. I just don't have the time or space to do such beauties justice until I move out. Darn University :roll:. No dog and an ongoing mouse limit.
> 
> I will seriously consider it though. If we come there I could organise to bring with me if there was anything you needed. But like I said, its a long time yet . I'm gonna be stalking your photos and drooling.


If you go I am so hiding in your suitcase! lol


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

here we go again:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/abga ... lable.html

Edit: The price for NMC members differs: mouse against mouse.


----------

